# ceramic ring & replacing filter media



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hello! got a few questions for the community

0) how the heck do you use the ceramic ring on a HOB filter? do you just use it in place of the cotton/carbon media? or use it together? 

1) what's the benefits of using ceramic ring as filter media as opposed to the traditional cotton media with activated carbon? I get that the ceramic ring retains bacteria better than and thus makes replacing filters better... my water is crystal clear but my 20L has high ph (7.4ish) which i believe is a bit high for my shrimps. 

2) how do you change your filter media without affecting, or at least very little, the water parameters? for instance, if i were to go out and buy some ceramic ring and swap out my current HOB's cotton/carbon media with the ceramic rings... how would i do that without spiking all my water parameters (if it does)?

3) any suggestions on ceramic filter media rings? i feel like unless they have special ceramic rings that take out ammonia, or lower ph, etc... they're pretty much the same correct? if so, how often (if needed) do i maintain/clean them?

thanks very much!!!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

what type of filter are you talking about here? Most ceramic ring users put them in a canister filter basket or an aquaclear HOB, other types of HOB's really wont need them or may be difficult to put them in because of limited space for media.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

the activated carbon stuff is chemical filtration and runs out quick, plusthe 'cotton' around it is just ment to trap particles.

The rings are bio filtration, where colonies of bacteria build up and effectivly remove toxins.

I ONLY use bio filtration on my tanks. Skip the carbon and double up the ceramic or sponges!

The way to get the rings in your filter is to buy a media bag and fill it with the bio media:










LIKE THIS:









NOTE: not every HOB filter is designed to allow for customization of media. I generally us Aqua clear because it is meant for this kind of stuff.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^ thank you very much! 
can you recommend a place or site i can buy the rings and the bag? i think i have some mesh bags from something else. 

and you use sponges in the HOB filter + the bag of rings.
i think my HOB filter has enough room for both. will update today!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

you can use just about any mesh bags or bio media.

For example I use red lava rock in one of my filters. Its not the most effective, but fits the needs of that particular tank and cost me 2 bucks for a large bag at a home supply store.

Both the bags and rings can be bought from any Pet Superstore as well as major online sellers like foster and smiths or even amazon.

My Filters ALL consist of a sponge, usually on the bottom for trapping particles as well as added bio filtration, and then the ceramic rings (or substitutes) on top of that. In a canister I add an additional fine sponge on top of the rings.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^perfect response! 

last thing: how do you do your swaps of the old filter media with the new? won't it affect the water parameters?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

the great thing with sponges and ceramic bio media is it has a VERY LONG shelf live. I inspect my filters every 6 months or so but rarely ever have to switch out any of the media. It often just needs a quick spray down to remove minor buildup. If you tank isn't overstocked and has plants, you likely wont have any change in parameters during this inspection. The only things that need replacement seem to be the bags, which fall apart quick, but honestly, I DON'T USE THE BAGS! i just throw the stuff in the filter. :lol:

Another great thing is you can take the used media from one filter and stick it in another filter for an almost instant cycle! Or squeeze the sponge into a new tank to 'spike' it with bacteria goodness!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

perfect. thank you very much!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

No problem! Good luck with your tank!


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> the activated carbon stuff is chemical filtration and runs out quick, plusthe 'cotton' around it is just ment to trap particles.
> 
> The rings are bio filtration, where colonies of bacteria build up and effectivly remove toxins.
> 
> ...


 totally agree. I had activated carbon in a cannister filter and not one single plant survived. On the advice (AND PROBABLY EARBASHED) friend, took it out and filled the baskets with eheim Pro strat pellets and more hoops. Plants took off like a rocket. Admittedly the water is not even close to being as clear as it was with the carbon, but now my tank is so thick with plants I have to prune it nearly every other day. Side note. I have a bog standard, no frills cheap as chips sponge filter running on 2 10 gallons. I couldnt get the flippin things to cycle. So out of curiosity I removed some hoops from the big tank and pushed them into the 2nd stage (on top of sponge) and waited. Tanks both cycled within 24 hrs. Its annoying sometimes that you have to have a 'trade off'. Id LOVE the crystal clear water I had withthe carbon, but I want plants more. Hope this helps in some small way. I dont know much, but Ive relied on advice from friends here and havent gone wrong yet


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^ sounds good to me.
going to go look for some ceramic rings this weekend and flip the medias.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

amberskye said:


> ... Id LOVE the crystal clear water I had withthe carbon, but I want plants more. H.....


You can get clear water without carbon  fine filter pads, correct water changes/maintenance, etc is all you really need.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

EntoCraig said:


> You can get clear water without carbon  fine filter pads, correct water changes/maintenance, etc is all you really need.


Seachem purigen works wonders also and won't suck up ferts like AC.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

interesting, is that similiar to ceramic rings except smaller in size?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

sechem purigen is this small ball stuff that is like a magnet to particles and chems in the water. It has to go in a bag for sure. It is great for removing unwanted tannins, chemicals, and poo. However it seems to remove more then I want it to in my planted tanks, ferts, nitrates, etc. I would use it on non planted tank personally. Many people DO use it on their planted tanks, but I feel it removes too much. This is only my personal experience with it. Many people swear by the stuff!


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> sechem purigen is this small ball stuff that is like a magnet to particles and chems in the water. It has to go in a bag for sure. It is great for removing unwanted tannins, chemicals, and poo. However it seems to remove more then I want it to in my planted tanks, ferts, nitrates, etc. I would use it on non planted tank personally. Many people DO use it on their planted tanks, but I feel it removes too much. This is only my personal experience with it. Many people swear by the stuff!


Ive heard people swear by Purigen, but after my tank took such a bashing with the carbon I dont think id want to risk another meltdown. Mind you, a very good friend f mine absolutely rates it 100% so I think it depends on your water quality and the kind of plans you are keeping. I have got filter floss as well, but nothing compares to the carbon granules. The water was crystal and I could get away with far less waterchanges. Now I have beautiful plants but even with assasin snails, BNP, red onion snails etc I still have to scrub the glass a lot and change out the water far more. Still...I much prefer the extra work to not having my plants though :thumbsup:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^hahah so weird but, i actually RARELY have to scrub the glass.. other than the water drop stains on the outside of the glass i get once in a while. 

my water is actually fairly clear i think, and the parameters are really stable in my 5.5G. 
My 20L isn't too bad - i was just looking for an alternative method of filtering and possibly lowering my PH with the ceramic balls. 

i should add - i have 3 filters on my 20L...which would explain the clear water.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

ah well now its clear (no pun intended) THREE filters...lol..get outta here! 
I HATE cleaning the glass. My tank is a tall one, so I end up chin deep in water and a good candidate fr Miss wet T-shirt every time I clean. I tried the algae magnets...pppffft.....another gimmick! Maybe my clean up crew are being lazy and I should think of recruiting new staff hehehe


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^HAHA so funny

yea, i have 1 HOB, 1 hydor elite mini, 1 cascade 300. the last 2 i really like because they provide great aeration for my endlers without the annoying "humming" from the air pumps..

and they're great at giving water flow, filtering, etc..


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

gnod said:


> ^HAHA so funny
> 
> yea, i have 1 HOB, 1 hydor elite mini, 1 cascade 300. the last 2 i really like because they provide great aeration for my endlers without the annoying "humming" from the air pumps..
> 
> and they're great at giving water flow, filtering, etc..


omg how iritating is that humming sound from air pumps? I bought Fluval cannister filters which I have to admit I do like very much as they are quiet but still provide a decent current too. Even though the tanks are probably over filtered I do still use airstones and Koralia nano Powerheads for extra oxygenation and agitation - but the *NOISE!!!! * sounds like a pneumatic drill on the counter top!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Endlers, NICE! I use to breed these about a year ago. I still have a small colony but I dont really line breed them anymore.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

amberskye said:


> omg how iritating is that humming sound from air pumps? I bought Fluval cannister filters which I have to admit I do like very much as they are quiet but still provide a decent current too. Even though the tanks are probably over filtered I do still use airstones and Koralia nano Powerheads for extra oxygenation and agitation - but the *NOISE!!!! * sounds like a pneumatic drill on the counter top!


hi Lisa
nice to see you back again.
to stop the noise locate the pump under the stairs or somewhere far from the tank the lenght of tubing does not matter. or make sure it is not touching anything else or you get the jackhammer effect.


----------

